# Becoming a Police Officer with a Juvenile Record



## Guest

I read through another article on here, but the Poster didn't seem like he was really on a good track, and everyone was bashing him heh. Bare with me and try and read all of this.

When I was 12 I got arrested and charged with 11 Misdemeanors, for hitting mailboxes, and 1 Felony, for Mob action. 

That really screwed my childhood up, and wasn't worth it for a few nights of fun. I had 3 years probation, and I stayed 15 days in Juvenile Detention. 

Now, all that sounds terrible, and I'm sure people hear it all the time, but my life has completely changed. Throughout my 3 years probation, I never violated it once or anything, no drugs, no criminal stuff nothing. I graduated high school early because I did great in all my classes, scored pretty high on our state test, and been working since. I also have a son who is almost 2 now, been with the same girl for going on 6 years. since then, I have no criminal history for a single thing. I was a stupid kid that messed up.

In about a week, I start school for my associate's in Administration Justice. It's a 2 year course, and when I'm done I'll be 21, old enough to apply, and have my associates degree.

Now my main question here, with my Juvenile Record will I be able to get a job as a officer? That's what I want to do for sure, and if I cant I would like to go down a different path not in law. I have been told by some people that my juvenile record will not effect me, just be honest with them. I think that's false, and it will affect me, but I'm getting different answers everywhere I ask.

Any information would be awesome.

Thanks,

Tyler


----------



## CJIS

If it were 10 years ago and you asked this I would give you a different answer but to be honest with todays competition and economy (especially in this state) those past mistakes may hurt your chances of getting on the job. The felony in particular will stick out. I am not saying it is impossible but If you plan on living in this state I would seriously consider perhaps looking at private security or even the military.

Heck folks that have no record (juvie or adult) are vets, have a CJ degree and have a PI academy and scored 100 on the CS test can even have a hard time getting on in this state. The layoff list grows then shrinks a few then grows some more. It is a tough time right now.


----------



## BRION24

It won't stop you from getting the Job if you continue doing what your doing. I went to the academy with guys who had juveniles records and it didn't stop them.


----------



## j809

Be very honest during your background. Lots of people are not getting jobs because they lied on their applications, even though they would have got them. I read some interesting civil service cases and all these guys are being disqualified for not being truthful not what they did.


----------



## Eagle13

You can surely try. But you may also want to look into social work. You could be a good mentor for troubled youth. You saw the error of your ways (or so you say), and tried to do better. You could help kids on the track that you were on.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Dont just stop after your associates degree. Transfer to another school after the two years and continue on two more years for your bachelors. Do as much as you can to better yourself and be marketable for careers, because like others have said its tough out there in this economy and theres plenty of competition. Bettering yourself will help you in the long run esepcailly if and when your backround comes up.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Tyler27 said:


> That really screwed my childhood up, and wasn't worth it for a few nights of fun.


Tyler - I appreciate your candor, but lets call it like it is, a few nights of irresponsible stupidity.
I would hope you don't look back on that nonsense as a night of fun.

That being said, you seem like you have learned from it and are making good on it. I wish you good luck.


----------



## trueblue

If you do lie about your record it will show up on your BOP anyway. And then you will be disqualified. Also a court order to obtain your Juv record will be needed by the investigator. I had to get one a few days ago.


----------



## Hush

What is going on here? Has the server been hacked?

Actually, its good to see one of these threads end up nice for once! :thumbs_up:


----------



## tylerr27

j809 said:


> Be very honest during your background. Lots of people are not getting jobs because they lied on their applications, even though they would have got them. I read some interesting civil service cases and all these guys are being disqualified for not being truthful not what they did.


Yeah, I planned on being honest no matter what.



Tango_Sierra said:


> Dont just stop after your associates degree. Transfer to another school after the two years and continue on two more years for your bachelors. Do as much as you can to better yourself and be marketable for careers, because like others have said its tough out there in this economy and theres plenty of competition. Bettering yourself will help you in the long run esepcailly if and when your backround comes up.


I see what your saying, I'd like to continue for a Bachelors, but at the same time I'll need a better paying job as well, have a family to support and it'll be strenuous for the 2 years working a shit job while I go for 2 years.



KozmoKramer said:


> Tyler - I appreciate your candor, but lets call it like it is, a few nights of irresponsible stupidity.
> I would hope you don't look back on that nonsense as a night of fun.
> 
> That being said, you seem like you have learned from it and are making good on it. I wish you good luck.


Heh, I could deffinelty agree with you there. 
Thanks!



USMCMP5811 said:


> Tyler,
> 
> As many have said, it will be difficult but not impossible. Keep doing school and get your degree. Stay on the straight and narrow. *I also highly suggest, a stint of military service, any branch will do. *There will be a lot of people vying for the same job as you with out a record, you have to show the hiring authority why you'll make the better candidate..............
> 
> Good luck.


Already been down that road. Right out of high school I wanted to join, but even with good grades and doing great on practice asvab, I couldn't join ANY branch. Talked to several recruiters and they all said I had to many Juvenile Misdemeanors. Which definitely sucked.

It's crazy how one's early childhood could screw your whole life up, especially over stupid shit. But the past's the pas, and everyone's got to strive forward.


----------



## Hush

Filling out applications is a reality check. Im in the process of having to atone for my past sins as well.


----------



## 9319

Tyler,

NOT TO TRASH TALK INFANTRY: My brother has done one or two silly things in his day and at age 26, after more then 10 years of not even a speeding ticket, wanted to join the service. The USMC would not take him, because of his childhood tom-foolery. He wanted a more tech job in the Army but was also turned down for the same thing in Burlington. He went to a guy in Waltham and asked if ANYTHING was possible, and he said if he had what it takes, the Infantry would be his only bet. He went in shortly after and is doing just fine now. Maybe helpful..then again it may all depend on the recruiter. Im not saying a recruiter will do anything illegal (a recruiter? noooo) but if its possible and he wants to take the time to do the paperwork, and you show 110% your not gona fucking pussy out, he WILL help you and get you in. GOARMY.COM


----------



## vttroopah

Tyler the more positive proactive time between the application and the crime, the better. Like others said, it's not impossible, but in MA, the competition is really tight nevermind the layoff lists and politician's children. Get on an out of state dept. and start building some credibility and stability in the field or join the military.


----------



## GD

Hush said:


> What is going on here? Has the server been hacked?
> 
> Actually, its good to see one of these threads end up nice for once! :thumbs_up:


The feeling of this forum is starting to make me welt up!!! Lets all all hold hand and sing.........."This land is my land this land is your land.........."

Seriously, I like it too. I thinks the question is being posed in a respectful manner.

Good luck Tyler with you future endeavors.:smug:


----------



## Inspector

The felony may have big impact. "Mob action" is a term we need more info on to do an accurate asessment.Is this like our NH "Riot" law? To you , and to all in the same boat, I give the same advice: Be complete and honest about your background. Continue to work hard and stay straight. Remember people like I doing backgrounds love to talk to arresting officers to check more on attitudes displayed rather than actions alone.


----------



## HistoryHound

Eagle13 said:


> You can surely try. But you may also want to look into social work. You could be a good mentor for troubled youth. You saw the error of your ways (or so you say), and tried to do better. You could help kids on the track that you were on.


Eagle had a very good suggestion. You might want to look into a program for Juvenile Justice and Youth Advocacy. You would be taking courses on juvenile justice, causes & prevention of delinquency, a lot of sociology classes with a focus on youth. If you really have learned from your mistakes, you could be very good at it.



tylerr27 said:


> It's crazy how one's early childhood could screw your whole life up, especially over stupid shit. But the past's the pas, and everyone's got to strive forward.


You didn't really screw up in early childhood. You were old enough to know better & you learned the hard way that all actions have consequences. But, as MTC said you are still a kid. Heck, I've got things in the back of my closet older than you are. So you do have time to distance yourself from your mistakes & show people that you are capable of being a productive, useful member of society. You just have to remember that the choices you make from now on not only affect your life, but also your daughter's life.

So move forward with an eye on your future, but be mindful of your past. Your past may keep you from being a police officer or it might not. I don't think you will know for sure until the time comes. But, there are other law enforcement/juvenile justice related careers that you might excel in & maybe even enjoy.

This next comment is based on a peeve that I have with people your age in general. If you want to stand out from the crowd when it comes to applying for any job, find a good teacher and ask them to help you develop propper writing & speaking skills. Those skills will help you in any career.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Quite frankly, unless your felony conviction excludes you under Ch. 41, § 96a (which I don't think it would since you were "adjudicated delinquent" rather than "convicted") I think this will be little more than a blip on the radar screen--something you're going to have to explain, certainly, but something I doubt will hurt your chances all that much. If you were 16 or even 14, I think it would be a different story, but 12 years old is plenty young enough to reasonably plead stupidity. Plus, As I read the charges you were out and about playing mailbox baseball with friends. Certainly not the crime of the century.

My advice is continue to do what you're doing: keep building you resume while you continue to demonstrate maturity while putting more and more time between you and your past. While it might not be in the cards, military service would be the best thing you could do. Short of that, you're on the right track.

At your age, look around for dispatcher positions. Perfect place to prove you're not still an immature kid anymore.


----------



## tylerr27

OfficerObie59 said:


> Quite frankly, unless your felony conviction excludes you under Ch. 41, § 96a (which I don't think it would since you were "adjudicated delinquent" rather than "convicted") I think this will be little more than a blip on the radar screen--something you're going to have to explain, certainly, but something I doubt will hurt your chances all that much. If you were 16 or even 14, I think it would be a different story, but 12 years old is plenty young enough to reasonably plead stupidity.* Plus, As I read the charges you were out and about playing mailbox baseball with friends. Certainly not the crime of the century.*
> 
> My advice is continue to do what you're doing: keep building you resume while you continue to demonstrate maturity while putting more and more time between you and your past. While it might not be in the cards, military service would be the best thing you could do. Short of that, you're on the right track.
> 
> At your age, look around for dispatcher positions. Perfect place to prove you're not still an immature kid anymore.


Exactly what we were doing heh. But thanks for the advice/info.

To everyone who said something about the military again, I TRIED to join right after high school, but I couldn't get in. They even told me it had nothing to do with the felony, it's because I had so many misdemeanors. I talked to a few different recruiters as well, all said the same thing pretty much.

But I plan to keep going forward and hopefully I'll eventually get hired on as a Police Officer, if not, liek you guys said, there's plenty of other career's in law enforcement.


----------



## pahapoika

_*there's plenty of other career's in law enforcement.*_

that's right kid, come to the dark side..................corrections officer !

aaahhhh, ha ,ha, ha !

hey, just kid'n ya :shades_smile:

good luck out there


----------



## jedediah1

social work like eagle, mtc and others suggested

*there is a lot of honor in molding kids into productive adults, *since it isn't a common parenting trait anymore, and often the best role models have experience in what they are preaching against

another suggestion i don't recall reading thus far: volunteer at some places (big brother big sister, homeless shelter, etc.) this will give you a background in community service and community relations; which seems, to me, to be a great way to show you've changed, and that you are dedicated to serving the community in different aspects

this may help you with your goals


----------



## MTA2010

Keep your head up and your nose clean. Like everyone is saying, there is a lot of competition out there. You will be competing with other candidates that do not have a criminal record. Please keep applying and do not get discouraged if you hit a few road blocks along the way. You are still young and have plenty of time. If I was in your shoes, I would apply to become a reserve or an auxiliary officer. You do not get paid but you can put it on your resume and experience. You are volunteering your time and you learn a lot. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## HuskyH-2

.............threads 2 months old


----------



## Hush




----------



## blueline990

LawMan3 said:


> This isn't a laughing matter, kid. Enough with all the "heh" crap. How do you expect us, or anyone else, to take you seriously with that nonchalant demeanor? It's good to have a sense of humor, but this isn't something that's going to be laughable to a background investigator or anyone reviewing your application and/or background packet when you get around to applying somewhere.
> 
> My advice, similar to what everyone else said, would be to keep your nose clean, get your degree, and slowly try to get your foot in the door in any capacity of the criminal justice field. Most importantly, DON'T LIE ABOUT ANYTHING. If you lie and blow your integrity once, it will follow you for a LONG TIME. Man up. Be truthful, admit your stupidity, and hope for the best.


Right on Lawman3! :wavespin:


----------

